# A Year Today



## everantisocial (Jun 29, 2010)

The title says it all really. It was a year today that my husband sat me down and told me that he didn't want to be with me anymore. In a few hours time it will be a year ago that I found out he had cheated on me. Yet, it seems like 5 mins... the hurt still seems so fresh. Noone else seems to have remembered...I did. Have cried so much today, more than I have for a long time, more than our anniversary, valentines day, christmas....today it has been to hard to keep the tears from coming.

Just wanted to mark the day.


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, let it all out and then forget why you were even crying. You are among good company. We all hurt and are disappointed, but thank God, we are all healing and living life.


----------



## sadand (Apr 2, 2011)

Ever- I am so sorry you had to have that anniversary. I know I won't be able to forget my anniversary either. You do need to let the tears or any other emotions flow. Feel it, then get on, knowing it is the start of your new life


----------



## WomanScorned (May 8, 2011)

It's ok to cry. It is a milestone day, and as with any loss, the anniversary is always sad to some degree. They say it gets better after a year.


----------



## Oak (Mar 21, 2011)

Ever, I can only imagine where I will be when I reach my year mark. Since we went from that first initial horrible conversation straight to separated straight to divorced all within 4 months I have a LOOOONG wait to get there.

I hope that I will be able to reflect and accept the situation better than I can currently.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

That one yr mark is annoying, isn't it? It's a trigger and a reminder of all the BS. 

Try to focus on positives. Are you guys still together or divorced now? 

Do something nice for yourself today.


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

Yes, definitely treat yourself in some manner. Luckily I am bad with dates and won't remember the year mark.

I will remember our anniversary though, it's coming up. July 8th


----------

